# Thoughts on AUD/EUR



## shay1975 (27 October 2011)

I have some Euro and considering the best time to exchange it to AUD and wondering what the likely impact of say a Euro collapse would be on the AUD/EUR?

Currently the AUD/EUR is trading at about 74. I would have thought in the case of a potential crisis for the Euro, that the flight out of the Euro would drive AUD/EUR higher but so far whenever there has been some panic in the markets around the euro, it has dived back towards 70, so worse for the AUD and better for me to convert my Euro to AUD. I presume this is because the AUD is still seen as a risk currency. 

But if there was a collapse in the Euro, what would that do to the AUD/EUR rate?

Cheers


----------



## tayser (27 October 2011)

EUR is always on the left hand of the currency pair - it's EUR/AUD.

Im not a licensed advisor, but if you want to exchange hard cash, I always say to people: do 50% now and 50% later, hedge your bets


----------

